# Trying to decide between Spreadshirt or CustomInk.



## Whateverchan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I am thinking of making a new shirt, but I am not sure which place is better. I have ordered from Spreadshirt once, and while the quality was pretty good overall, the picture's color wasn't as sharp and quite detailed as it looks on the computer. And when I look carefully, the picture on the shirt seems to have some small pieces broken apart, revealing the black background. I'm not sure how to describe it properly, but I hope you understand the general idea. It's not a big deal, and I would be willing to order from them again.

But I have seen better reviews for CustomInk than Spreadshirt. But I can't take any chances to test it out. So, have anyone ordered from both sites? Can you please tell me which one is better, and give me a brief review of your shirts?

Thanks.


----------



## halfashirt (Dec 17, 2007)

The design will anyways look brighter on a computer screen because it is backlit and tshirts are not! Spreadshirt and customink use different processes! Spreadshirt uses the dtg process and customink uses the screenprinting process! What it comes down to is the matter of preference, your preference!


----------



## Whateverchan (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't have a specific preference. What I really care is which company produces better quality shirt. Are they on par or is one better than another?

By the way, what process does Vistaprint use? Was it screen printing? I ordered from them before, and the shirt looks really different from Spreadshirt's which uses DTG, and its color faded after one or two washes. If CustomInk uses the same process as VistaPrint, I don't think I will order from them.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is the second time I have heard of spread shirt. A customer of mine said they ordered from there last time. I just checked them out and They look pretty expensive. Both them and custom ink are pretty expensive.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

How many shirts are you wanting to print? Like was said before, big difference between a DTG printer and screen printer. Either way, I would bet that almost every local screen printer, (or not so local but where the owner is the operator) will beat custom in lk in price. You can most likely do the same with DTG. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Whateverchan (Aug 21, 2013)

I only need to print one shirt. There isn't any local printer where I live, so I can only make my shirts online. Spreadshirt was cheaper than VistaPrint, as I recalled. CustomInk is slightly more expensive than Spreadshirt, so it's fine. Pricing isn't a problem, quality and durability are.

Did anyone have problem with their shirts from Spreadshirt or CustomInk fading colors or flaking off? Aw man... What to choose?
Update: I'll give CustomInk a try this once.


----------

